# scrounger jig



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

have any of you guys ever used the scrounger jig , with a fluke,worm ect.and if so,howed did you do?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used the scrounger jighead with a BPS Caterpillar Grub and also with a Zoom Super Fluke. I have caught fish with both of them. I usually have one of them rigged up ready to go if not already tied on. They are selling them pre-rigged this year..we have a few of them in the box as well.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

i got the ones made by lucky strike,some have a skirt some do not.look like really good action,going to try a fluke on them.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

They are awesome with a fluke! Unbelievable action!! Done well at Seneca with them and even better on the river. They were hard to find last year about this time.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

they work great but the only problem i have had is some of the bills are bent on them. i had 2 packs were 3 of them were bent and it makes the bait run wrong.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

